# putting weed boxes around a font package to be able to make different words



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

hello i mosty buy font packages from Matt at Rhinestone world they alreay have weed boxes around them and i can use them over and over with different word its great. i bought a file somewhere else and they dont have weed boxes i assume it isnt as easy as just putting boxes around them is there some tips to doing this??? thanks


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

in winpc there is a box in the cutting panel that says weed all 
and that separates every item


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh my goodness!! You need to check out Kevin's new Easy Weed macro for Corel Draw. It does an absolutely AMAZING job of doing exactly what you are asking about. Here are some links so you can take a look at it and see for yourself. I have also included a link to a video demonstration he does of Easy Weed. 
Rhinestone Templates Made Easy with Easy Stone - Macro

Easy Weed Video Demonstration

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIJtYRXMzis

More Manual Approach with CorelDRAW and Easy Stone

Easy Stone


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks. I forgot to mention I am just using Corel X3


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

Its so cheap, its almost worth it to upgrade:

coreldraw x5 | eBay

on ebay, they have coreldraw x5 for 55 and x6 for 70. At first I thought it must have been a pirated copy, but I figured if it was I could have disputed it with paypal, but it comes in a legit box, with a cd-key and all the updates worked!


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

wow thanks


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

If anyone is considering upgrading... I would HIGHLY recommend spending the extra bucks to upgrade to X6... 

There are many new options in X6 that you will want to have...

You should check out this video on the COrelDRAW X6 Upgrade...

Video Overview of the CorelDRAW X6 Upgrade - YouTube

Actually he has lots of great videos to check out...

But if you are upgrading CorelDRAW X6 is really where it's at for the future... 

Kevin


----------



## nycmerch (Mar 29, 2009)

Im with Kevin... Go with 6... and give Kevins Macros a try... They are amazing!!


----------

